# Found A 110Gal



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi folks found a 110 gal free abandend in a parking lot. Some glass flakage at the bottom from someone attempting to remove black strip at the bottom. Could be fixable with resin. But no cracks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Free is always good, depending on the dimensions you can prob buy another trim piece... as the top and bottom plastic actually holds the glass together.

You can always fill it up outside and let it sit for a few days to test the seams.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Its a work in progress, stand and canopy and new trim definetly. Its dimensions are 5ftx1.75ftx2ft
Heck I may even build a wetdry get some piranha going


----------

